# GERD I'm frightened



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi, does anybody have the same symtoms as me? I've been to my GP and he says I have GERD which I beleived at the time but now I'm worried it might be something more serious. I have a heavy feeling on top of my stomach as if I have swallowed a lead balloon, at the same time I feel as if I have something stuck in my lower throat, almost as if there is a gas bubble that needs to come up but I just cant shift it. Also I burp a lot and I get vague chest pains which I'm fairly sure are due to the fact that I am so very tense and am holding myself rigid sometimes. My stomach gets gnawing pains and gurgles a lot sometimes, I have some relief from swigging gaviscon straight from the bottle, but at other times it doesnt work at all. I can only console myself by telling myself that if it was something serious it would be there all of the time which it is'nt. Im sorry for being so paranoid but I am sick of feeling like this and being anxious aswell is just ruining my life at the moment, I cant enjoy being alive and I have everything that I could possibly want. family, pets, a really good life. I hate being like this and its getting worse by the day,all I do is worry, I'm obsessed with dying.


----------



## David LA (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Sunnysher- I also had that feeling like something was stuck in my throat. They call it a globus sensation. Mine felt like I swallowed a golf ball. It was very uncomfortable but the good news is that it DOES go away. Mine was definitely tied in with my acid reflux problem. There's lots of things you can do that will help...feel free to email me if you like.


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks David LA, it's kind of you to answer, I will e mail u later. I have had globus before and this may well be what it is, as it does seem to coincide with the times I feel most worried and panicky. I hate the symptoms of GERD as they make you feel so rotten, plus always at the back of my mind is the awful thought that it could be something really serious, I havent had much luck with doctors to be honest and nearly died with a clot on the lung a few years ago despite going to see two GPs in a week with chest pains and breathlessness. Nobody spotted the symptoms and I ended up collapsing in the middle of the night, not nice and very frighteneing. Since than I really dont trust doctors and that makes life difficult when you worry about your health. The good news is that my GERD symptoms have settled tonight and I feel so much more normal that I have stopped feeling so anxious, I'm sure anxiety makes the symptoms worse. Sorry for going on a bit but it is nice sometimes to feel as if someone knows what you are going through and can understand.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sunyshare & DavdI understsand what you are going throughI was just diagnosed with Gerd about a month ago I really dont believe that swhat it is but when the chest starts to tighten and the pain get bad and then I am belching like mad I start to believe I was diagnose by a Er doc and have yet to have tests or treatments I am on Aciphex whichis suposed to be really good but doestn work I have resortrd to tums and maalox which helps somewhatIamso used to IBS and can handle the pain and dscomfor for a time but this is new and it is scary because my chest hurst and then sometimes I cant breatheLAt nigth was of course christmas you want to have a good time I had turkey a glass of champage and a chocolate cookie And I paid dearly all night In fact I stillhave painThis is just palin wrongIf you come up with info Please let me knowThanksKAren


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey kkaren, you sound like my past symptoms. Nothing works for me like Zantac and today I ate like my usual piggy self. Stuffed with turkey and all the trimmings. No problem, I had a Zantac yesterday after pizza, tonight I did not need a Zantac. Stuffing myself gave me a headache, that went away after a Tylenol.I like the immediate relief I get from Zantac, does not work for everyone.char


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have never tried ZAntac I am ususally using prescription meds But I am in so much pain and it is a holdiday and I am losing it MAybe I will try it ANy other ideas?ThanksKAren


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Stay away from soda/cola, chocolate and peppermint. OTC Zantac is 75mg, I took two of them daily to start out. Then I reduced the dose as I got better, now I take them as needed. I buy the store brand Zantac.(Ranitidine)Eat small amounts more often.Hope it helps, GERD is miserable.Char


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i got some tablets from superdrug i have never had them before, i was silly enough to think they would work, they didnt!














funny thing is that when i tokk a couple i felt very sick, my throat was sore and i had difficulty swallowing.. any ideas? thanks


----------

